# Florida/OU game



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Which team loosing will make the Utes shot at an AP #1 a little less than impossible?

I just hope the two teams perform as poorly as the lady singing the national anthem.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Go Gators....both beat Alabama but Utah did it bigger and better so UT gets more #1 votes.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> Go Gators....both beat Alabama but Utah did it bigger and better so UT gets more #1 votes.


If the Gators when I wonder what Urban will say about Utah since when he coached Utah to an undefeated season and a BCS bowl victory his view was that Utah 'deserved' a shot at the title.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Big stand for the defense....bailed Tebow out of a jam

Go gators


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I actually like Tebow, but after the Bama game he said with a smirk he couldn't wait to face a Big 12 defense. Now, after his very first 2 int game, I wonder if he is still 'excited' about it. :shock:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I would like to see the Gators win, but I didn't care for Urbans comment earlier this year. He basicaly said Utah couldn't hang in the SEC. :roll:


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Oklahoma's D really showed up for the party...I dont think anyone expected a defensive battle.

I dont think the sooners will put up 60 tonight.


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

How bad does that have to feel, inside your own 5 twice, and nothing to show for it. #1 offense my pinky finger.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Looking good for the Utes so far, neither team is stellar and each has turnovers.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Looking good for the Utes so far, neither team is stellar and each has turnovers.


Agreed. :shock: This game so far has to be the BCS pinheads worst nightmare! Sloppy play from both teams. More exposure of the sham the whole BCS is!


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone else think OU looks really stupid staring at the sideline every offensive set to get the next play?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Anyone else think OU looks really stupid staring at the sideline every offensive set to get the next play?


I thought that was a Big 12 thing since I saw Texas Tech and Oklahoma State do it as well. :?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

This game is as good as OVER. If I were Bob Stoops, I'd get out of Oklahoma. How many years in a row can a guy handle bowl loss, after bowl loss, after bowl loss?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Its funny how Trestle catches all the heat, yet Stoops and Choklahoma always get good press every year come BCS time.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> This game is as good as OVER. If I were Bob Stoops, I'd get out of Oklahoma. How many years in a row can a guy handle bowl loss, after bowl loss, after bowl loss?


Oh ya exactly, having his team in the National Championship game 4 out of the last 7 years is grounds to fire his ass and run him out of Oklahoma! :roll: What a horrible coach because he's lost 5 bowl games in a row!


----------

